# I've got a half day off left over



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2016)

Fancy taking an afternoon off one day this or next week for a knock somewhere decent.

Id be able to leave work at approx 11.30/12.00, so would have to be within an hour for a 12.30 - 1.00 tee time.

Hillside have a winter rate of Â£65, Stockport are Â£30 on some days and I think Wallasey allowed county card holders on for Â£30 iirc


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fancy taking an afternoon off one day this or next week for a knock somewhere decent.

Id be able to leave work at approx 11.30/12.00, so would have to be within an hour for a 12.30 - 1.00 tee time.

Hillside have a winter rate of Â£65, Stockport are Â£30 on some days and I think Wallasey allowed county card holders on for Â£30 iirc
		
Click to expand...

I can't do this week mate but if your looking at next week I'm ok.
Don't work anything around me though if this week is better for you and others. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Nov 6, 2016)

Will keep an eye on this fellas.  I could try and swing a half day that week......weds 16th, thurs 17th or fri 18th  , dont plan around me tho as I'll need to confirm next week,


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 6, 2016)

I could possibly do next week from Wednesday onwards (away Monday/Tuesday).

Will probably struggle this week tbh.

Wallasey on my reciprocal list and wouldn't mind another knock round there.

No bother if my fairly narrow requirements don't help!! Getting the winter golf shakes already


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2016)

A week later sounds good for me, considering the good company on offer.

fancy any of the ones mentioned?


----------



## Junior (Nov 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			A week later sounds good for me, considering the good company on offer.

fancy any of the ones mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

Any of those is good for me mate.   Keep nick on the weather and stick to the links if the weathers not been too good leading up ?


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 6, 2016)

Junior said:



			Any of those is good for me mate.   Keep nick on the weather and stick to the links if the weathers not been too good leading up ?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate.  Southport coast would be ideal travel wise for me as will need to work in the AM but could travel further (might just need to work in Liverpool or Manc office).....

Any of West Lancs, Formby, S&A, Hillside got any deals on?  I get reciprocal at S&A and West Lancs (I think, would need to double check) if it helps keep down too.

Be nice to get out on the links this time of year :thup:  Especially as I'll be getting shots from you sharks


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm easy tbh so long as it's not raining and I can leave my fairway mat at home :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 6, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I'm easy tbh so long as it's not raining and I can leave my fairway mat at home :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Soluble Dave  

Does your fancy Gary Green windcheater not need some action?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 6, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Soluble Dave  

Does your fancy Gary Green windcheater not need some action?
		
Click to expand...

I get a bit mard this time of year..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Sounds good to me mate.  Southport coast would be ideal travel wise for me as will need to work in the AM but could travel further (might just need to work in Liverpool or Manc office).....

Any of West Lancs, Formby, S&A, Hillside got any deals on?  I get reciprocal at S&A and West Lancs (I think, would need to double check) if it helps keep down too.

Be nice to get out on the links this time of year :thup:  Especially as I'll be getting shots from you sharks 

Click to expand...

ok mate, Hillside is Â£65 each.......but I'll see if they do a special fourball price.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			ok mate, Hillside is Â£65 each.......but I'll see if they do a special fourball price.

Click to expand...

Let us know mate. I could do Wallasey or further but just need to make sure I can work in the Liverpool office in the morning or wouldn't make it in time :thup:

Wouldn't need to be links if it's a good draining course, Delamere any good?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Let us know mate. I could do Wallasey or further but just need to make sure I can work in the Liverpool office in the morning or wouldn't make it in time :thup:

Wouldn't need to be links if it's a good draining course, Delamere any good?
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, we've got  more than a week to sort out, but suggest leaving any booking to 2-3 days before (to check out the weather) - how much notice do you need, to see what office to go to?

I've just looked and Delamere dont show any winter rates, so maybe better to play that next year in the summer for the same price.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2016)

Are Formby not doing their usual golf and sarnies winter offer this year?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 7, 2016)

LB..If you speak to Hillside just ask about the Winter set up. I played it on the winter rate a few years ago, at Â£65 I felt a bit cheated, the tees were pushed right up, the usual 
elevated tees were roped off and it was pretty poor tbh. Lots of work going on too.

It was in the depths of winter to be fair, I'd expect November to be ok :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Are Formby not doing their usual golf and sarnies winter offer this year?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but we've done Formby the last 3 years, and we all know that Formby is subservient to Hillside.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			LB..If you speak to Hillside just ask about the Winter set up. I played it on the winter rate a few years ago, at Â£65 I felt a bit cheated, the tees were pushed right up, the usual 
elevated tees were roped off and it was pretty poor tbh. Lots of work going on too.

It was in the depths of winter to be fair, I'd expect November to be ok :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, good shout.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2016)

Is Notts ( Hollinwell ) too far to travel for you guys ? 

Â£48 for 18 holes and a meal after


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK mate, we've got  more than a week to sort out, but suggest leaving any booking to 2-3 days before (to check out the weather) - how much notice do you need, to see what office to go to?

I've just looked and Delamere dont show any winter rates, so maybe better to play that next year in the summer for the same price.
		
Click to expand...

Just a day or so should be fine Pedro, happy to leave until we see what the weather is doing and sort from there :thup:


----------



## Junior (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is Notts ( Hollinwell ) too far to travel for you guys ? 

Â£48 for 18 holes and a meal after
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, yeah.  Need's a full days holiday that one.  I need to tick Hollinwell off my list at some point !


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is Notts ( Hollinwell ) too far to travel for you guys ? 

Â£48 for 18 holes and a meal after
		
Click to expand...

yep, only got half a day off, so needs to be within an hour - not sure if they have fairway mats for in the winter as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

Junior said:



			Sadly, yeah.  Need's a full days holiday that one.  I need to tick Hollinwell off my list at some point !
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind getting over again, as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

Just checked with Hillside, cant do a fourball price.

However, all greens should be on, normal play is from existing yellow tees, unless something untoward happens and visitor days are Monday, Thursday and Friday. This week and next week pretty free at the moment.

I'm happy with that, but also happy with Stockport - is Stockport an option for everyone? A new course for me, and heard only good about it.

Update - Stockport would be Â£27/28 for a round and sandwiches/full English afterwards and is available Mon/Wed/Thur/Friday, next week.


----------



## LCW (Nov 7, 2016)

Just being nosey here but in case this may interest you Southport & Ainsdale (S&A) usually have 4 ball tee times for Â£200 from November on-wards on a Mon-Fri.  In the past sometimes its been limited to one tee time a day but well worth the inquiry.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just checked with Hillside, cant do a fourball price.

However, all greens should be on, normal play is from existing yellow tees, unless something untoward happens and visitor days are Monday, Thursday and Friday. This week and next week pretty free at the moment.

I'm happy with that, but also happy with Stockport - is Stockport an option for everyone? A new course for me, and heard only good about it.

Update - Stockport would be Â£27/28 for a round and sandwiches/full English afterwards and is available Mon/Wed/Thur/Friday, next week.
		
Click to expand...

Yep no worries mate, happy with Stockport or anything on the coast.
I believe Fleetwood are doing 36 holes and a Cup-a-soup for Â£4.99


----------



## Junior (Nov 7, 2016)

Stockport or Hillside is ok for me.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Yep no worries mate, happy with Stockport or anything on the coast.
I believe Fleetwood are doing 36 holes and a Cup-a-soup for Â£4.99 

Click to expand...

What flavour is the cup a soup?  Might be worthwhile if it's cream of chicken. Absolute no go if it's vegetable.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 7, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			What flavour is the cup a soup?  Might be worthwhile if it's cream of chicken. Absolute no go if it's vegetable.
		
Click to expand...

Its a new one..Fleetwood Seafood Chowder - All the flavours of the Fylde coast captured in a powder form and delivered in a handy sized sachet.


Any Good...


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2016)

Never played Stockport either, should be easy enough to get to from Mancunia City Centre (or home I guess) for me.

Hillside OK too.  Are Formby doing their fourball deal?  Only played there the once and wouldn't mind going back but can arrange that another time if not the preferred option for this :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Its a new one..Fleetwood Seafood Chowder - All the flavours of the Fylde coast captured in a powder form and delivered in a handy sized sachet.


Any Good...

Click to expand...

After you've skulled the complimentary wrap of smack you won't really care what it tastes like


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 7, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			After you've skulled the complimentary wrap of smack you won't really care what it tastes like 

Click to expand...

Could only improve my golf as well.. Might even serve to make Fleetwood look like a nice place to be...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

LCW said:



			Just being nosey here but in case this may interest you Southport & Ainsdale (S&A) usually have 4 ball tee times for Â£200 from November on-wards on a Mon-Fri.  In the past sometimes its been limited to one tee time a day but well worth the inquiry.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LCW, but one of the NW crew is a member there , so he normally gets us on for Â£25 in the summer. Good shout though.

Although that was before he went to Tour-X for a fitting, so he may be skint next year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

Ok, we're getting a plan together.

What days can people make? For the Monday, I'd have to book my hol on the Friday before, as cant leave it till last minute, so we'd have to make a decision on the Friday. Or, shall we leave it until the Tuesday and go for the Wed/Thur/Friday, as we have a little bit more wiggle room?

Has anyone played Stockport, or know anyone who has?

BTW none are fourball offers, so if anyone else fancies it, let me know.:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm away with work Monday/Tuesday next week so could only do Wednesday to Friday that week. If weathers best Monday/Tuesday no problems though.

Should have said happy with Hillside aswell, always a pleasure playing there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'm away with work Monday/Tuesday next week so could only do Wednesday to Friday that week. If weathers best Monday/Tuesday no problems though.

Should have said happy with Hillside aswell, always a pleasure playing there.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, Wed-Friday is fine, gives us a few days to check the weather out.

I'll ask in work if I can come in early and leave at 11.30, are we all ok for a 12.30 tee off (and might even get there a bit earlier).

Qwerty and Junior ok with Wed-Friday?

I might dust me 1-iron down........


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Its a new one..Fleetwood Seafood Chowder - All the flavours of the Fylde coast captured in a powder form and delivered in a handy sized sachet.


Any Good...

Click to expand...

Be careful you don't put it in your brew :clap:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Qwerty and Junior ok with Wed-Friday?

I might dust me 1-iron down........
		
Click to expand...

Yep, no worries mate :thup:



Karl102 said:



			Be careful you don't put it in your brew :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I'd never do anything like that Karl


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 7, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Be careful you don't put it in your brew :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I'd almost forgotten about that :rofl:


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Has anyone played Stockport, or know anyone who has?
		
Click to expand...

Played it in about 1974. Seem to remember it was a nice course, but was a tad on the wet side. Must have been at the end of a Manchester summer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

richart said:



			Played it in about 1974. Seem to remember it was a nice course, but was a tad on the wet side. Must have been at the end of a Manchester summer.

Click to expand...

Dont tell me you were at the famous sex pistols gig in Manchester, Rich.....

The only fella with a curly Mohican?


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont tell me you were at the famous sex pistols gig in Manchester, Rich.....

The only fella with a curly Mohican? 

Click to expand...

 I had a Robin Friday hair cut in those days.:ears:

Sister lived in Stckport.


----------



## peterlav (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks LCW, but one of the NW crew is a member there , so he normally gets us on for Â£25 in the summer. Good shout though.

Although that was before he went to Tour-X for a fitting, so he may be skint next year.

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ No excuses now!!!
Lost track on if there's 3 or 4 of you looking for a game. If it's 3, I could be persuaded to book half a day off


----------



## Junior (Nov 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			No mate, Wed-Friday is fine, gives us a few days to check the weather out.

I'll ask in work if I can come in early and leave at 11.30, are we all ok for a 12.30 tee off (and might even get there a bit earlier).

Qwerty and Junior ok with Wed-Friday?

I might dust me 1-iron down........
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday or Friday good for me Pierre.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 8, 2016)

peterlav said:



			&#128514; No excuses now!!!
Lost track on if there's 3 or 4 of you looking for a game. If it's 3, I could be persuaded to book half a day off
		
Click to expand...

There's 4 of us Pete as it stands but I get reciprocal at your place so we should all be able to get a game if you fancy it?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 8, 2016)

I will keep my eye out on this. I would only be able to play next week on Friday though.  If that doesn't work out though don't worry.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 8, 2016)

peterlav said:



			&#62978; No excuses now!!!
Lost track on if there's 3 or 4 of you looking for a game. If it's 3, I could be persuaded to book half a day off
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			There's 4 of us Pete as it stands but I get reciprocal at your place so we should all be able to get a game if you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...




Cheifi0 said:



			I will keep my eye out on this. I would only be able to play next week on Friday though.  If that doesn't work out though don't worry.
		
Click to expand...

Pete, are you game for a day out with us, if we do go to Hillside or Stockport, or are you inly interested in looking over the fence at a quality course? 

Josh, weather will also be a factor so will prob make our mind up which day next Tuesday, but will bear you in mind.


----------



## Nashy (Nov 8, 2016)

I would have jumped on this but no holidays left sorry mate.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 8, 2016)

If you's play Stockport I'd be interested.


----------



## peterlav (Nov 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Pete, are you game for a day out with us, if we do go to Hillside or Stockport, or are you inly interested in looking over the fence at a quality course? .
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested in Stockport, or can see if I can get a couple of 4-balls on our place?
Wouldn't want to pay Â£65 for Hillside sorry (can get signed on)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 8, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Would be interested in Stockport, or can see if I can get a couple of 4-balls on our place?
Wouldn't want to pay Â£65 for Hillside sorry (can get signed on)
		
Click to expand...

Ok.

Stockport, if not too wet next week. If not, a links. I do fancy Hillside, but also happy with SandA. We can either split into two groups, or all go to SandA, if Pete can sort another. Lets see what next week brings.

Interested:-

LB
Qwerty
Jocko
Junior
Chiefio
MaccaH
TourX model


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2016)

I can go in work and finish early, so an approx 12.15 tee time is ok with me, whether Stockport or the Southport coast. 

Is there anyone struggling for that time?


----------



## Junior (Nov 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can go in work and finish early, so an approx 12.15 tee time is ok with me, whether Stockport or the Southport coast. 

Is there anyone struggling for that time?
		
Click to expand...

I'm ok with that mate.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can go in work and finish early, so an approx 12.15 tee time is ok with me, whether Stockport or the Southport coast. 

Is there anyone struggling for that time?
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate I've booked Wednesday off but could do with us calling it on the Monday if possible in case I need to juggle it :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			No worries mate I've booked Wednesday off but could do with us calling it on the Monday if possible in case I need to juggle it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate,what about we pencil in Wednesday(weather permitting),and if not we'll try for Friday for Chiefio.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 10, 2016)

Room for another if you play Stockport on Wendesday?


----------



## peterlav (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok mate,what about we pencil in Wednesday(weather permitting),and if not we'll try for Friday for Chiefio.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, defo can't do Wednesday


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm really struggling for this next week due to work now folks.

I'll keep an eye on it but chances of me getting a half day off work are pretty remote given the week I'm having


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok mate,what about we pencil in Wednesday(weather permitting),and if not we'll try for Friday for Chiefio.
		
Click to expand...


I must of missed Chiefios post, pretty flexible with work so long as I give them a couple of days notice. Wednesday onward is fine. 

The Snood and Nans Hat may be making an appearance :thup:


----------



## Junior (Nov 11, 2016)

Weds, Thurs or Friday is good for me, but can only do one of them as sadly that work thing gets in the way.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2016)

Right, getting slightly awkward as some people cant make some days, and others some other days.

Luckily, I know all would say "don't work around me" - I wouldn't . Cant please all, sadly.

So, what about we say next Thursday or Friday, and we'll make the call on Monday/Tuesday of next week, so we can all inform our employers. If Thursday and Friday look really bad, we'll go with Wednesday.


----------



## Junior (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right, getting slightly awkward as some people cant make some days, and others some other days.

Luckily, I know all would say "don't work around me" - I wouldn't . Cant please all, sadly.

So, what about we say next Thursday or Friday, and we'll make the call on Monday/Tuesday of next week, so we can all inform our employers. If Thursday and Friday look really bad, we'll go with Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Can do any day cos my boss is really flexible


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 14, 2016)

It's looking pretty poor weatherwise so far this week. Hard to pick out a decent day as it stands.


----------



## Junior (Nov 14, 2016)

Met office has Friday looking ok in Stockport / Southport....if not a little chilly !


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2016)

Yep, Friday looking fave at the moment, and nice to finish the weekend early.

I'll call Stockport on Wednesday, after we've had the weather forecast for Friday, and take it from there. It will depend on how the course has taken the deluge.

If not, happy with Sand A or Hillside, if Pete can host - how does that look?


----------



## Junior (Nov 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, Friday looking fave at the moment, and nice to finish the weekend early.

I'll call Stockport on Wednesday, after we've had the weather forecast for Friday, and take it from there. It will depend on how the course has taken the deluge.

If not, happy with Sand A or Hillside, if Pete can host - how does that look?
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy wherever we play mate.    Just be glad to get out !


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 14, 2016)

I haven't swapped the Wednesday yet just in case Thurs/Fri turn bad as the forecast looks a bit unsettled at the moment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I haven't swapped the Wednesday yet just in case Thurs/Fri turn bad as the forecast looks a bit unsettled at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Current forecast:-

Stockport

Wed - rain

Thur rain

Friday - poss snow.

Ainsdale

Wednesday pm - poss ok.

Call it tomorrow? - can everyone look in around 12-1, so we can get a quick answer from those interested.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Current forecast:-

Stockport

Wed - rain

Thur rain

Friday - poss snow.

Ainsdale

Wednesday pm - poss ok.

Call it tomorrow? - can everyone look in around 12-1, so we can get a quick answer from those interested.
		
Click to expand...

Got to love the NW in winter......

I definitely can't make it this week, hope you boys get out for a game. :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 15, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Got to love the NW in winter......

I definitely can't make it this week, hope you boys get out for a game. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

me neither, 2 bathrooms starting Wednesday, Portugal on Monday and I know already there ain't enough time

signed Davy tap out &#9785;&#65039;&#65039;


----------



## Junior (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah, we can make a call later.  not sure which forecast you are looking at, I kno wnon are really reliable, but this is the best of a bad bunch imo....

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcqryfm52#?fcTime=1479254400


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2016)

Right, all options exhausted for tomorrow (Pete lav is away), but looking the only good day (Wednesday).

So, were going to plump for Stockport on Wednesday.

The deal is Â£27/28 and includes a full English - thinking food at 11.45, tee off around 12.15 ish. 

I may have to pay in advance, so only want to know for definites.

Me


----------



## Junior (Nov 15, 2016)

Cheers Pete.  Am in.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2016)

So, were going to plump for Stockport on Wednesday.


The deal is Â£27/28 and includes a full English - thinking food at 11.45, tee off around 12.15 ish. 




Me
Qwerty


----------



## Junior (Nov 15, 2016)

Me
Qwerty
Junior

Sorry, didn't realise we were doing a list jobby


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2016)

The pro said it gets dark about 4.15, so have plumped for the following:-

11.30 - brekky (included in the price)

12.00 - tee off

I've booked for 4, so one space still available, will cancel it with the pro, if only 3 of us tomorrow morning.

Currently

Liverbirdie
Qwerty
Junior

Anyone else, for a deffo?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yep can't make that, enjoy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Yep can't make that, enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Josh, but a lad in work wanted time off on Friday, so couldnt go then anyway.

However.........Stockport do a Sunday offer for Â£30 in the winter from 9.30, so we'll report back, and if any good may have a meet there one Sunday.:thup:

Louise - are you interested?


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2016)

is it tomorrow or wednesay next week?


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes I am in regardless


----------



## Junior (Nov 15, 2016)

louise_a said:



			is it tomorrow or wednesay next week?
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow lou :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2016)

I realised! I am in! forecast doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I realised! I am in! forecast doesn't look too bad either.
		
Click to expand...

11.30 brekky, 12.00 tee time.

No choking on me this time.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2016)

I might miss brekky will be there in time to play, (have a docs appointment at 10 & then need to pick up my clubs.)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I might miss brekky will be there in time to play, (have a docs appointment at 10 & then need to pick up my clubs.)
		
Click to expand...

Ok Lou, the price is the same whether brekky or not.

We'll enjoy the extra sausages.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 16, 2016)

An enjoyable day today despite useless weather forecasters getting it wrong, only got slightly wet though.
Stockport is nice, very nice. A good varied mix of holes that keeps you interested from start to finish. I can't remember one weak hole.
A friendly welcome and a superb breakfast too.

We were talking about sorting a game there one Sunday morning, well worth a trip if anyone's interested.

I got your Text LB but I can't get off the sofa to get my phone to reply as I'm knackered . 
Apparently it was a draw, no worries about the pot though.
Thanks again for game peeps, thoroughly enjoyed it :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2016)

Surprised you had time to discuss another game with all the "Phantom" talk  going on 

It was good afternoon, the hail was a bit of a surprise though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Surprised you had time to discuss another game with all the "Phantom" talk  going on 

It was good afternoon, the hail was a bit of a surprise though.
		
Click to expand...

Lou, I checked the card again when I got home, and Dave's 8 footer was enough for the draw, so you owe him Â£3. 

I only owe short-change junior Â£2, 3 centimes and a toffo.

Cracking course and Â£30 on a Sunday morning in winter,means I'll deffo return.


----------



## Junior (Nov 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lou, I checked the card again when I got home, and Dave's 8 footer was enough for the draw, so you owe him Â£3. 

I only owe short-change junior Â£2, 3 centimes and a toffo.

Cracking course and Â£30 on a Sunday morning in winter,means I'll deffo return.
		
Click to expand...

It was Â£2 , 1 Euro and a stick of juicy fruit 

Cheers for sorting Pete....not for my 3 power shanks we would have snuck it.  Loved the course.  Deffo one to revisit.


----------

